# clip on fenders?



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

can you recommend fenders that I can keep in the office and just clip on in case it rains?

I am riding a MTB 26 x 2.1


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

I just put these on tonight.. They seem to work well


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't have them, but I've had lots of luck with the brand.

Portland Design Works Orgami Fenders

They seem to be a pretty good option because they fold up and fit in the backpack and the rear just attaches to the seatpost while the front to the downtube.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

The front is not as important as the rear, is it?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

PoorCyclist said:


> The front is not as important as the rear, is it?


Depends on what matters to you. If you don't care if your shoes get drenched then you don't need a front fender. Usually it's not that big of an issue if you only ride on post-rain wet ground. If you ever ride in the rain both fenders and good coverage are very useful if you want to be dry when you get to wherever you're going.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't figure out where the front fender usually attaches,
especially for a suspension fork.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

(Disregard the tires ) I have some a SKS Shockblade and an X-Blade and they work quite well - I've tried the THE fenders and to be honest the look and feel cheap - thy kinda look like fenders on a kids pretend motorcycle - no offence to SofaKingHigh - all fenders look kinda dorky 
The mounting and removal of the THEs is quite painful too.











PoorCyclist said:


> I can't figure out where the front fender usually attaches,
> especially for a suspension fork.


There's a ratcheting clip that 'permanently' moutns to the steerer-tube hole via an expansion plug. The fender ratchets (think zip-tie) onto that.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

highdelll said:


> (Disregard the tires ) I have some a SKS Shockblade and an X-Blade and they work quite well - I've tried the THE fenders and to be honest the look and feel cheap - thy kinda look like fenders on a kids pretend motorcycle - no offence to SofaKingHigh - all fenders look kinda dorky
> The mounting and removal of the THEs is quite painful too.
> 
> 
> ...


These look pretty good, is the front fender a one time deal? e.g. if I switch to the other fork will the ratchet zip tie still transfer over?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

PoorCyclist said:


> These look pretty good, is the front fender a one time deal? e.g. if I switch to the other fork will the ratchet zip tie still transfer over?


absolutely, you just unscrew the expansion plug clip - also - it's not a zip-tie - the ratchet mechanism _works_ like a zip-tie's.
see if you can see it in these pics...


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

Great, I am order these 2,
pricepoint has it cheaper than other stores also.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool, let us know what you think of them when you get 'em :thumbsup:


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

highdelll said:


> (Disregard the tires ) I have some a SKS Shockblade and an X-Blade and they work quite well - I've tried the THE fenders and to be honest the look and feel cheap - thy kinda look like fenders on a kids pretend motorcycle - no offence to SofaKingHigh - all fenders look kinda dorky
> The mounting and removal of the THEs is quite painful too.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey no problem on your comment, they came off fast today. I had the same thought of "oh **it that looks ugly!" and replaced it with the same as what you have on your bike. Being a mechanic at a LBS, I couldn't have my ride lookin' like that... Lookin' into possibly swapping out the rear X-Blade-Rear-Fender for the Carbon fiber one SKS offers.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I installed mine, just want to say it's pretty nice!
My front brake hose push the front fender a bit off but it's alright.
I like how easy it is to remove or install it.
seems to draw alot of attention at the trails


----------



## MarkHL (Oct 12, 2004)

I using a shockblade and x-blade too. I have the rear fender mounted in a slightly different configuration than pictured above; trying to protect my upper pivots and rear shock. I zip-tied the rear fender to the strut since it is a bit notorious for loosening up and flopping down during the ride. It took some playing around, but at that angle it won't rub when the suspension bottoms out (140mm). Fenders come off in about 15 seconds and install in about a minute.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^yeah, the rear fender is really versatile.
I haven't had a prob w/ the strut/fender loosening.
My only issue has been the clamp - too loose and the fender moves side-to-side; too tight and the clamp wants to spring open... Kind of a Goldilocks Paradox... I just wrap a length of electrical tape around the clamp - also a 15 sec job, but I think that area has some design issues - esp for actual MTB purposes.


----------



## MarkHL (Oct 12, 2004)

*SKS web site...*

This is a link to SKS Web Site:
http://www.sks-germany.com/

Some of their new "stealth" designs are looking a bit more like those 'plastic' fenders, however the traditional shockboard/blade and x-blade are still being manufactured.

Highdelll:
I started using 3 double-wrapped rubber bands to keep the latch closed in lieu of tape. 
They can easily be removed off the latch but remain on the fender to be reused next time.


----------



## moutainkiller (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the SKS Shockblade (rear fender, which works great in my eyes) and I was looking into getting the matching front fender...

How does the front fender do for keeping you lower legs and feet dry?

-The reason I am wondering is I commute on by bike everyday and my legs and shoes get soaked every time is rains and when the roads get snowy I get covered in a wonderful salty, slushy, snowy mix and I walk around soaked for the remainder of the day


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Broke it...*

Snapped my Topeak Defender M1 front fender in 2 before my ride...took the bike out of hatchback & thought I would "gently" torque the fender back to a straight position over the tire, but the quick-release plastic part that mounts it broke. It was about 10F, that probably didn't help. So if your fender gets in a twist, undo the fender from the QR before you try to straighten it out. The fender part is fine, and the front of the front fender is still attached, so I will check if Topeak might send just the plastic piece...it's not too expensive to replace a fender, but seems like a waste when it's only 1 piece that broke.

.....Topeak responded to my customer service "ticket"...said to call the 800 # during the week for small parts, sounds good!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Topeak is replacing the plastic fender mount for $4.95 plus $2.95 shipping. No freebie, but not bad. I guess they are in MA so he thought it would arrive this week.


----------

